

Steve Jobs Biography is a Book for Anyone who likes Good Stories - jonutzz
http://bookoworm.blogspot.com/2011/10/steve-jobs-biography-is-book-for-anyone.html

======
parfe
I normally have no issue with someone using an affiliate tag to link to a
book. Generally if they give an honest recommendation I think they deserve the
affiliate bonus for the effort.

The author of this "blog post" on the other hand did not even bother to
disguise his straight-up advertisement. The blog only has one post which
exists to sell you Steve Job's biography!

Flagged for being flagrant affiliate marketing spam.

~~~
agnov
The guy does mention that it's his first post as a blogger. I checked his
profile and he is on blogger since 2007. Probably it's a genuine effort,
probably it's spam!

I liked the post anyways, premature but looked honest!

